# 2003 Maxima Titanium in Crisis



## hassanqadir (Jan 9, 2008)

I am a College student and cant really afford to pay $90 to Nissan as Diagnostic for a few thins. Here are few things that i am having trouble with:

1. From passenger side, a rattle, vibration sound started coming as if A leaf is stuck in the airway. Only when i turn the heat/fan on. Could it be Cabin filter ??? 

2. Fuel Automated MPG gauge on the Odometer used to show 33MPG on highway (which i know probably aint always true), but recently it came down to 20s, and now today i even saw it at 10 , and then back to 17 MPG. Has never been this low. Now its in 50s here in MA, but when it was Cold, i would smell Gas FIRST THING when i would start the car in the morning (cold engine only) once warmed up , it would be fine. Could these two things be linked ???

3. From the front end, i hear a Squeeking sound, often when car goes on bumps, or so. Its quite bothering... Last inspection from Nissan as complimentray VISUAL check, they said Inner tie rods are fine, but they have little bit of play in them. Could it be Stabilizer Bar links ???

4. Car has 59K miles on it, Other than Spark Plugs, Air Filter, Fuel Filter, Drive and Power Steering belt, what else should i be looking forward to change/replace. Just had this car since past 3 months or so. 

5. There was a very small CLICK sound when i would move the steering wheel at a certain point, either turning left or right... I asked the tech. to check it while the courtesy check, and i dono what they did, after they gave it to me, now its not a CLICK anymore, its literally like PLASTIC from steering wheel RUBBING against the column. Although its not visible.... 

Car Stats: ( i dont know much about cars, and above information, like belts, and stabilizer bar links is something i have come across on internet searching, so please be patient, and if you can describe somethingin detail i will appreciate it). Is it really worth getting work done on my car from Nissan Dealership instead of just getting parts from Nissan and bringing it to local mechanic. 

2003 Nissan Maxima SE 
6 SPD Std.
59000 Miles


----------



## hassanqadir (Jan 9, 2008)

Sorry for a few TYPOs here and there.


----------



## rps180 (Aug 20, 2005)

1. Try removing the blower motor and seeing if there is a leaf stuck.
You will need to remove the glove box to see the blower motor better.

2.Possible, but you may just need to perform the basic maintenance, like the
air filter, and possibly the spark plugs.

3.This is too vague, and without a proper inspection and hearing the noise I can't
really suggest anything. Sorry.

4.Any leaks? Like oil from valve cover gaskets? Coolant from radiator hoses?

5. Same as 3, too vague. Sorry.


----------



## 2000maximagle (Nov 23, 2007)

about your gas smell you sad when cold it's very possible that one of your fuel line connectors are leaking but when it's warm outside they stop leaking but anyways you better find out I'm sure it fuel lines


----------

